
Wunderlist founder offers to buy back app from Microsoft - unilynx
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/8/20855201/wunderlist-buy-back-offer-microsoft-christian-reber
======
ilamont
Long-time Wunderlist user. I've been dreading the day that it switches off,
and am thankful the team has kept it running over the past four years. I have
no intention of using the Microsoft competitor.

I think that the fact Wunderlist _is_ a competitor to the MS service makes a
sale back to the founders unlikely, though.

